# Pwork Paper Wargames - Wargame mats, rpg accessories, pdf tiles, sceneries and much m



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
we are here to present you the website of Pwork Paper Wargames!
Pwork is a young italian company that produces accessories for wargames, boardgames and roleplaying games.
We have a large range of Wargame Mats, printed in high quality PVC or in synthetic cloth (and now also in mousepad material, an awesome new release!) for fantasy, sci-fi, historical and space wargames. We also have a large selection of Tiles Set, essential complements for your Rpg sessions. We also offer PDF Wargame Mats, that you could print on paper, cardboard or other materials, Sceneries to print and assemble for your battles and many other accessories useful to make your games always better!
Week after week we usually update new products, new releases those meet the needs and the wishes of players like you and us!
Here are some pics of some of our products (the list is long, visit Pwork website to discover all our products!), please let us know your comments, your opinions, your impressions and also your critiques: we are here to learn in order to conceive new products for every kind of player!










We have a large selection of formats for the Wargame Mats:
- 4x6', 4x4', 3x3', 3x6' and the new scale in 15mm (with the mat size 2x2'!)

We will update you about any new releases or new arrivals, keep always an eye on this thread!

For any questions, visit us on Pwork website and contact us on [email protected]

To the next post and never stop playing!
Greetings to everyone!

The Pwork Staff


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Very cool selections you got there! I will most likely try something out in the next couple of months.

Good luck guys! :good:


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

the printable terrain is a kool idea.
glue onto foam core board 
cut with knife
blacken edges with marker or paint and add a bit of glue and scatter, some rocks for effect...


----------



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
here It is a classic Pwork fantasy Wargame Mat, available on Pwork website: PWORK Paper Wargames - PWORK Paper Wargames di Paolo Bertoncini
The Wargame Mat _*West Land*_, a *perfect fantasy setting* for deploying vast armies, and also ideal for historical game settings or science-fiction fights! Are you ready to battle?
This Wargame Mat represents the scenery of a barren landscape, with sun-scorched earth, ideal for games with a Western setting or for battles in the desert. You can set battles between armies of miniatures among bare and desolate open spaces, designed for historical wargames or for fights in the dangerous Far West.
The *strength of the PVC material* and the *high quality of the printed image* make _*West Land*_ a perfect and essential accessory for playing at your favorite wargame. *It's practical, It takes up little space*, It's ideal for players that want a *wonderful and great-looking setting* where play their favourite wargames.
You can also choose _*West Land*_ in the *new released SYNTHETIC CLOTH version*, that will allow you to set your battles on a *lightweight gaming mat, characterized by brilliance, definition and compactness of colors ,everywhere trasportable and at the same time with an high level graphic. Ultra-light and easy to store* (you can bend It like a tablecloth without risking to ruin It), It’is printed on a cloth-weave, durable and resistant to washing (can be machine-washed and ironed with an iron steam). It also has a sewn hem that prevents the cloth from fraying.
This amazing gaming mat is available in 4 formats: *4x6’ (122x183cm), 4x4’ (122x122cm), 3x3’ (92x92cm) and in the new size 3x6' (92x183cm).*


























Take a look to the other products and to all the new releases on Pwork website, updates are continuos and constant: find out our other products for roleplaying games, such as Tiles Sets, Sceneries and RPG Supplies! Check also the other fantastic Pwork Wargame Mats!

Take also a look to these amazing reviews of Pwork Wargame Mats!
- PVC Dust Town 4x6' (thanks to Kevin Armitage of The Basement Collective): 



- CLOTH Dark London 4x4' (thanks to Shaun Moran of OrcPainterNerd): 




For any questions, visit us on Pwork Website and contact us on [email protected]

To the next post, greetings to everyone!


----------



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

GREAT NEW RELEASE! MDF SCENERY KIT! PWORK MDF TERRAINS!
*Fantastic new release from Pwork Wargames! Finally Pwork Wargames releases 3D terrains in MDF*, available on Pwork website!
_MDF Scenery - Ruins Kits_ are *scenery terrain sets consisting in 2 or more assembling scenic elements made in MDF material*, ideal for fantasy, historical or science-fiction settings; the kits include ruined buildings and remains of a collapsed wall. Each kit is composed by a different number of 3D scenic elements, from 2 to 8 terrain elements. Check them now, click here!
With _MDF Scenery - Ruins Kits_ you can make your battles more realistic and more engaging! You can set on your mat awesome fights among a city in ruins! Take a look to this new project made in collaboration with Officina06 on MDF Terrain page on Pwork website!


















_MDF Scenery - Ruins Kits_ offer the possibility to quickly and easily build some different scenic elements, *compatible with all major wargames, boardgames a role-playing games that use 25mm or 28mm miniatures*, ensuring greater realism and visual impact on your wargame mat.
The scenic elements are made in a *lightweight and durable material, the MDF.*
The different parts of the 3D scenic elements are *ready to assemble*, which is recommended to make the use of PVA glue. Each part is pre-cut and put in the box singly without a sprue, so It doesn't need to be polished or cut again. *The assembly instructions* of each kit are *downlodable from the webpage of the products*; *they are also sent in the kit package.*


















Take a look to the other products and to all the new releases on Pwork website, updates are continuos and constant: find out our other products for roleplaying games, such as Tiles Sets, Sceneries and RPG Supplies! Check also the other fantastic Pwork Wargame Mats!

For any questions, visit us on Pwork website and contact us on [email protected]

To the next post, greetings to everyone!

Thank you and never stop playing!


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

that double layer stuff is looking great.

do you guys ship to south korea?
or maybe downloads are better...


----------



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
here It is a classic Pwork fantasy Wargame Mat, available on Pwork website!
The Wargame Mat _*Arid Plain*_, a *perfect fantasy setting* for deploying vast armies, and also ideal for historical game settings or science-fiction fights! Are you ready to battle?
This Wargame Mat represents the scenery of a dry rocky plain, a barren and desolate landscape created by time and severe weather. You can set battles between armies of miniatures on a bare land, whose soil is strewn with crumbled stone debris and where life doesn't seem to take root.
The *strength of the PVC material* and the *high quality of the printed image* make _*Arid Plain*_ a perfect and essential accessory for playing at your favorite wargame. *It's practical, It takes up little space*, It's ideal for players that want a *wonderful and great-looking setting* where play their favourite wargames.
You can also choose _*Arid Plain*_ in the *new released SYNTHETIC CLOTH version*, that will allow you to set your battles on a *lightweight gaming mat, characterized by brilliance, definition and compactness of colors ,everywhere trasportable and at the same time with an high level graphic. Ultra-light and easy to store* (you can bend It like a tablecloth without risking to ruin It), It’is printed on a cloth-weave, durable and resistant to washing (can be machine-washed and ironed with an iron steam). It also has a sewn hem that prevents the cloth from fraying.
This amazing gaming mat is available in 4 formats: *4x6’ (122x183cm), 4x4’ (122x122cm), 3x3’ (92x92cm) and in the new size 3x6' (92x183cm).*


























Take a look to the other products and to all the new releases on Pwork website, updates are continuos and constant: find out our other products for roleplaying games, such as Tiles Sets, Sceneries and RPG Supplies! Check also the other fantastic Pwork Wargame Mats!

Take also a look to these amazing reviews of Pwork Wargame Mats!
- *



* (thanks to Kevin Armitage of The Basement Collective)
- *



* (thanks to Shaun Moran of OrcPainterNerd)

For any questions, visit us on Pwork Website and contact us on [email protected]

To the next post, greetings to everyone!


----------



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
here It is a classic Pwork fantasy Wargame Mat, available on Pwork website!
The Wargame Mat _*Frost Grave*_, a *perfect fantasy setting* for deploying vast armies, and also ideal for skirmishers or large armies game play, and also ideal for historical settings or science-fiction fights! Are you ready to battle?
This Wargame Mat represents the scenery of the remains of a small town, now in ruins and partly covered by a blanket of white snow. You can set battles between armies of miniatures among collapsed snow-covered buildings and and on a cobblestone pavement cracked from cold and ice.
The *strength of the PVC material* and the *high quality of the printed image* make _*Frost Grave*_ a perfect and essential accessory for playing at your favorite wargame. *It's practical, It takes up little space*, It's ideal for players that want a *wonderful and great-looking setting* where play their favourite wargames.
You can also choose _*Frost Grave*_ in the *new released SYNTHETIC CLOTH version*, that will allow you to set your battles on a *lightweight gaming mat, characterized by brilliance, definition and compactness of colors ,everywhere trasportable and at the same time with an high level graphic. Ultra-light and easy to store* (you can bend It like a tablecloth without risking to ruin It), It’is printed on a cloth-weave, durable and resistant to washing (can be machine-washed and ironed with an iron steam). It also has a sewn hem that prevents the cloth from fraying.
This amazing gaming mat is available in 4 formats: *4x6’ (122x183cm), 4x4’ (122x122cm), 3x3’ (92x92cm) and in the new size 3x6' (92x183cm).*










Take a look to the other products and to all the new releases on Pwork website, updates are continuos and constant: find out our other products for roleplaying games, such as Tiles Sets, Sceneries and RPG Supplies! Check also the other fantastic Pwork Wargame Mats!

Take also a look to these amazing reviews of Pwork Wargame Mats!
- *



* (thanks to Kevin Armitage of The Basement Collective)
- *



* (thanks to Shaun Moran of OrcPainterNerd)

For any questions, visit us on Pwork Website and contact us on [email protected]

To the next post, greetings to everyone!


----------



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
here It is a classic Pwork sci-fi Wargame Mat, available on Pwork website!
The Wargame Mat _*Ice Desert*_, a *perfect science-fiction setting* for futuristic game play on a frosty planet, and also for fantasy fights! Are you ready to battle?
This Wargame Mat represents the scenery of an ice plain, devastated by bombing and severe weather. You can set battles between armies of miniatures among craters of ice, snow-covered canyons and blasts of frosty wind.
The *strength of the PVC material* and the *high quality of the printed image* make _*Ice Desert*_ a perfect and essential accessory for playing at your favorite wargame. *It's practical, It takes up little space*, It's ideal for players that want a *wonderful and great-looking setting* where play their favourite wargames.
You can also choose _*Ice Desert*_ in the *new released SYNTHETIC CLOTH version*, that will allow you to set your battles on a *lightweight gaming mat, characterized by brilliance, definition and compactness of colors, everywhere trasportable and at the same time with an high level graphic. Ultra-light and easy to store* (you can bend It like a tablecloth without risking to ruin It), It’is printed on a cloth-weave, durable and resistant to washing (can be machine-washed and ironed with an iron steam). It also has a sewn hem that prevents the cloth from fraying.
This amazing gaming mat is available in 4 formats: *4x6’ (122x183cm), 4x4’ (122x122cm), 3x3’ (92x92cm) and in the new size 3x6' (92x183cm).*


























Take a look to the other products and to all the new releases on Pwork website, updates are continuos and constant: find out our other products for roleplaying games, such as Tiles Sets, Sceneries (watch the new fantastic MDF Sceneries!) and RPG Supplies! Check also the other fantastic Pwork Wargame Mats!

Take also a look to these amazing reviews of Pwork Wargame Mats!
- PVC Dust Town 4x6' (thanks to Kevin Armitage of The Basement Collective): 



- CLOTH Dark London 4x4' (thanks to Shaun Moran of OrcPainterNerd): 




For any questions, visit us on Pwork website and contact us on [email protected]

To the next post, greetings to everyone!


----------



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
here It is a classic Pwork sci-fi Wargame Mat, available on Pwork website!
The Wargame Mat _*Ice Planet*_, a *perfect science-fiction setting* for futuristic game play! Are you ready to battle?
This Wargame Mat represents the scenery of a frozen world, where frost and snow reign supreme. You can set battles between armies of miniatures among ice storms, snow fields and sub-zero temperatures.
The *strength of the PVC material* and the *high quality of the printed image* make _*Ice Planet*_ a perfect and essential accessory for playing at your favorite wargame. *It's practical, It takes up little space*, It's ideal for players that want a *wonderful and great-looking setting* where play their favourite wargames.
You can also choose _*Ice Planet*_ in the *new released SYNTHETIC CLOTH version*, that will allow you to set your battles on a *lightweight gaming mat, characterized by brilliance, definition and compactness of colors, everywhere trasportable and at the same time with an high level graphic. Ultra-light and easy to store* (you can bend It like a tablecloth without risking to ruin It), It’is printed on a cloth-weave, durable and resistant to washing (can be machine-washed and ironed with an iron steam). It also has a sewn hem that prevents the cloth from fraying.
This amazing gaming mat is available in 4 formats: *4x6’ (122x183cm), 4x4’ (122x122cm), 3x3’ (92x92cm) and in the new size 3x6' (92x183cm).*










Take a look to the other products and to all the new releases on Pwork website, updates are continuos and constant: find out our other products for roleplaying games, such as Tiles Sets, Sceneries (watch the new fantastic MDF Sceneries!) and RPG Supplies! Check also the other fantastic Pwork Wargame Mats!

Take also a look to these amazing reviews of Pwork Wargame Mats!
*- PVC Dust Town 4x6'* (thanks to Kevin Armitage of The Basement Collective): 



*- CLOTH Dark London 4x4'* (thanks to Shaun Moran of OrcPainterNerd): 




For any questions, visit us on Pwork website and contact us on [email protected]

To the next post, greetings to everyone!


----------



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
here It is a classic Pwork sci-fi Wargame Mat, available on Pwork website!
The Wargame Mat _*Lands of Mars*_, a *perfect science-fiction setting* for futuristic game play on the Red Planet! Are you ready to battle?
This Wargame Mat represents the scenery of the Red Planet, characterized by sand, craters and canyons. You can set battles between armies of miniatures among plains of reddish sand and long canyons carved thousands of years ago by rivers of water now dry.
The *strength of the PVC material* and the *high quality of the printed image* make _*Lands of Mars*_ a perfect and essential accessory for playing at your favorite wargame. *It's practical, It takes up little space*, It's ideal for players that want a *wonderful and great-looking setting* where play their favourite wargames.
You can also choose _*Lands of Mars*_ in the *new released SYNTHETIC CLOTH version*, that will allow you to set your battles on a *lightweight gaming mat, characterized by brilliance, definition and compactness of colors, everywhere trasportable and at the same time with an high level graphic. Ultra-light and easy to store* (you can bend It like a tablecloth without risking to ruin It), It’is printed on a cloth-weave, durable and resistant to washing (can be machine-washed and ironed with an iron steam). It also has a sewn hem that prevents the cloth from fraying.
This amazing gaming mat is available in 4 formats: *4x6’ (122x183cm), 4x4’ (122x122cm), 3x3’ (92x92cm) and in the new size 3x6' (92x183cm).*










Take a look to the other products and to all the new releases on Pwork website, updates are continuos and constant: find out our other products for roleplaying games, such as Tiles Sets, Sceneries (watch the new fantastic MDF Sceneries!) and RPG Supplies! Check also the other fantastic Pwork Wargame Mats!

Take also a look to these amazing reviews of Pwork Wargame Mats!
*- PVC Dust Town 4x6'* (thanks to Kevin Armitage of The Basement Collective): 



*- CLOTH Dark London 4x4'* (thanks to Shaun Moran of OrcPainterNerd): 




For any questions, visit us on Pwork website and contact us on [email protected]

To the next post, greetings to everyone!


----------



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
here It is a classic Pwork sci-fi Wargame Mat, available on Pwork website!
The Wargame Mat _*Meka Desert*_, a *perfect science-fiction setting* for futuristic game play, and It's also ideal for historical or fantasy fights! Are you ready to battle?
This Wargame Mat represents the scenery of a desert of dry earth excavated from craters of explosions and marked by the passage of time. You can set battles between armies of miniatures on a lifeless landscape, where isolated rock formations are the only alternative to a ground that cracks at every step.
The *strength of the PVC material* and the *high quality of the printed image* make _*Meka Desert*_ a perfect and essential accessory for playing at your favorite wargame. *It's practical, It takes up little space*, It's ideal for players that want a *wonderful and great-looking setting* where play their favourite wargames.
You can also choose _*Meka Desert*_ in the *new released SYNTHETIC CLOTH version*, that will allow you to set your battles on a *lightweight gaming mat, characterized by brilliance, definition and compactness of colors, everywhere trasportable and at the same time with an high level graphic. Ultra-light and easy to store* (you can bend It like a tablecloth without risking to ruin It), It’is printed on a cloth-weave, durable and resistant to washing (can be machine-washed and ironed with an iron steam). It also has a sewn hem that prevents the cloth from fraying.
This amazing gaming mat is available in 4 formats: *4x6’ (122x183cm), 4x4’ (122x122cm), 3x3’ (92x92cm) and in the new size 3x6' (92x183cm).*










Take a look to the other products and to all the new releases on Pwork website, updates are continuos and constant: find out our other products for roleplaying games, such as Tiles Sets, Sceneries (watch the new fantastic MDF Sceneries!) and RPG Supplies! Check also the other fantastic Pwork Wargame Mats!

Take also a look to these amazing reviews of Pwork Wargame Mats!
*- PVC Dust Town 4x6'* (thanks to Kevin Armitage of The Basement Collective): 



*- CLOTH Dark London 4x4'* (thanks to Shaun Moran of OrcPainterNerd): 




For any questions, visit us on Pwork website and contact us on [email protected]

To the next post, greetings to everyone!


----------



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
here It is a classic Pwork sci-fi Wargame Mat, available on Pwork website!
The Wargame Mat _*Cyber City*_, a *perfect science-fiction setting* for futuristic game play on a city war-ground, It's ideal for close-combats and firefights accross hi-tech districts! Are you ready to battle?
This Wargame Mat represents the scenery of a futuristic city, where hi-tech streets intersperse with modular buildings. You can set battles between armies of miniatures among technological skyscrapers, paved roads and cooling-towers
The *strength of the PVC material* and the *high quality of the printed image* make _*Cyber City*_ a perfect and essential accessory for playing at your favorite wargame. *It's practical, It takes up little space*, It's ideal for players that want a *wonderful and great-looking setting* where play their favourite wargames.
You can also choose _*Cyber City*_ in the *new released SYNTHETIC CLOTH version*, that will allow you to set your battles on a *lightweight gaming mat, characterized by brilliance, definition and compactness of colors, everywhere trasportable and at the same time with an high level graphic. Ultra-light and easy to store* (you can bend It like a tablecloth without risking to ruin It), It’is printed on a cloth-weave, durable and resistant to washing (can be machine-washed and ironed with an iron steam). It also has a sewn hem that prevents the cloth from fraying.
This amazing gaming mat is available in 4 formats: *4x6’ (122x183cm), 4x4’ (122x122cm), 3x3’ (92x92cm) and in the new size 3x6' (92x183cm).*










Take a look to the other products and to all the new releases on Pwork website, updates are continuos and constant: find out our other products for roleplaying games, such as Tiles Sets, Sceneries (watch the new fantastic MDF Sceneries!) and RPG Supplies! Check also the other fantastic Pwork Wargame Mats!

Take also a look to these amazing reviews of Pwork Wargame Mats!
*- PVC Dust Town 4x6'* (thanks to Kevin Armitage of The Basement Collective): 



*- CLOTH Dark London 4x4'* (thanks to Shaun Moran of OrcPainterNerd): 




For any questions, visit us on Pwork website and contact us on [email protected]

To the next post, greetings to everyone!


----------



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
here It is a classic Pwork sci-fi Wargame Mat, available on Pwork website!
The Wargame Mat _*Rebel Sector*_, a *perfect science-fiction setting* for space-field game play, ideal for move you spacefleets into the fight! Are you ready to battle?
This Wargame Mat represents the scenery of a space system, where the conflict between the Imperial Forces and Rebel Fleets rages unabated. You can set battles between fleets fleets of spaceships, in particular for the wargame X-Wing. Which faction will you choose? Heading the Rebel Fighters to free the galaxy from the hold of the Empire or commanding the power of the Imperial Fleet to crush the rebellion once and for all?
The *strength of the PVC material* and the *high quality of the printed image* make _*Rebel Sector*_ a perfect and essential accessory for playing at your favorite wargame. *It's practical, It takes up little space*, It's ideal for players that want a *wonderful and great-looking setting* where play their favourite wargames.
You can also choose _*Rebel Sector*_ in the *new released SYNTHETIC CLOTH version*, that will allow you to set your battles on a *lightweight gaming mat, characterized by brilliance, definition and compactness of colors, everywhere trasportable and at the same time with an high level graphic. Ultra-light and easy to store* (you can bend It like a tablecloth without risking to ruin It), It’is printed on a cloth-weave, durable and resistant to washing (can be machine-washed and ironed with an iron steam). It also has a sewn hem that prevents the cloth from fraying.
This amazing gaming mat is available in 4 formats: *4x6’ (122x183cm), 4x4’ (122x122cm), 3x3’ (92x92cm) and in the new size 3x6' (92x183cm).*










Take a look to the other products and to all the new releases on Pwork website, updates are continuos and constant: find out our other products for roleplaying games, such as Tiles Sets, Sceneries (watch the new fantastic MDF Sceneries!) and RPG Supplies! Check also the other fantastic Pwork Wargame Mats!

Take also a look to these amazing reviews of Pwork Wargame Mats!
*- PVC Dust Town 4x6'* (thanks to Kevin Armitage of The Basement Collective): 



*- CLOTH Dark London 4x4'* (thanks to Shaun Moran of OrcPainterNerd): 




For any questions, visit us on Pwork website and contact us on [email protected]

To the next post, greetings to everyone!


----------



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

*PWORK MOUSEPAD GAMING MATS NOW IN STOCK!*
*Fantastic new release from Pwork Wargames! Finally Pwork Wargames Mats will be available in mousepad material!*
The perfect choice for a premium gaming table!
*Pwork Mousepad Wargame Mats are finally in stock!* Check them here!










The Mousepad Wargame Mats are *made in a new, fantastic material.* A *mousepad mat* is *made from a synthetic cloth with a 2mm thick rubber backing,* a special material that *allows the mat to lay perfectly and instantly* since the first time you unroll It. This material also makes *the painted mat surface soft to the touch and silent when you roll the dices,* and the *backing surface non-slippery* thanks to the rubbered-material grip.
*The graphic paint* of Mousepad Wargame Mats *is soaked into the material, so It will never scratch or fade off,* allowing you to play innumerable battles without ruining or damaging the painted surface.
As accessory of the Mousepad Wargame Mats, *the synthetic cloth shoulder bag is an ideal way to trasport and store the gaming mat.*
It's *resistant, practical and lightweight,* It allows you to bring your favourite mat with you for every battle you will play!










*The Mousepad Pre-Order is closed, hurry up now to get your favorite Mousepad Mat, they are still available in a limited quantity before they get sold out.*
The shoulder bag, included free only for the Pre-Order customers, will remain included free still the end of August (while stock last). Then It could be purchased separately.

Visit Pwork website, click here!

Take a look to the other products and to all the new releases on Pwork website, updates are continuos and constant: find out our other products for roleplaying games, such as Tiles Sets, Sceneries (*new fantastic release,* the MDF Sceneries!) and RPG Supplies! Check also the other fantastic Pwork Wargame Mats!

Take also a look to these *amazing reviews* of Pwork Wargame Mats!




 (thanks to Kevin Armitage of The Basement Collective)




 (thanks to Shaun Moran of OrcPainterNerd)

Thank you and never stop playing!


----------



## Pwork Paper Wargames (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
here It is a classic Pwork sci-fi Wargame Mat, available on Pwork website!
The Wargame Mat _*Lifeless Land*_, a *perfect science-fiction setting* for futuristic game play on an alien planet, and also for fantasy fights! Are you ready to battle?
This Wargame Mat represents the scenery of a gloomy, dark and inhospitable planet, where life itself is no longer able to grow. You can set battles between armies of miniatures among vast rocky plains, rifts and rivers of steaming toxic fumes, where darkness and green luminescences outline an hostile landscape.
The *strength of the PVC material* and the *high quality of the printed image* make _*Lifeless Land*_ a perfect and essential accessory for playing at your favorite wargame. *It's practical, It takes up little space*, It's ideal for players that want a *wonderful and great-looking setting* where play their favourite wargames.
You can also choose _*Lifeless Land*_ in the *new released SYNTHETIC CLOTH version*, that will allow you to set your battles on a *lightweight gaming mat, characterized by brilliance, definition and compactness of colors, everywhere trasportable and at the same time with an high level graphic. Ultra-light and easy to store* (you can bend It like a tablecloth without risking to ruin It), It’is printed on a cloth-weave, durable and resistant to washing (can be machine-washed and ironed with an iron steam). It also has a sewn hem that prevents the cloth from fraying.
This amazing gaming mat is available in 4 formats: *4x6’ (122x183cm), 4x4’ (122x122cm), 3x3’ (92x92cm) and in the new size 3x6' (92x183cm).*










Take a look to the other products and to all the new releases on Pwork website, updates are continuos and constant: find out our other products for roleplaying games, such as Tiles Sets, Sceneries (watch the new fantastic MDF Sceneries!) and RPG Supplies! Check also the other fantastic Pwork Wargame Mats!

Take also a look to these amazing reviews of Pwork Wargame Mats!
*- PVC Dust Town 4x6'* (thanks to Kevin Armitage of The Basement Collective): 



*- CLOTH Dark London 4x4'* (thanks to Shaun Moran of OrcPainterNerd): 




For any questions, visit us on Pwork website and contact us on [email protected]

To the next post, greetings to everyone!


----------

